# Trade Deadline



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

So the Trade Deadline is coming up shortly. Should the Clippers try to make a move or stay put and hope for the best? I wouldn't mind seeing Wilcox and Kittles go off in a deal for a quality player. Some teams would like Kittles expiring contract and Wilcox's potential.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'd love to have Wilcox, but I doubt the Nets matchup as trade partners.

-Petey


----------



## ClippsDaFuture (Jan 24, 2005)

trade wilcox for JR Smith


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It seems obvious that people want Wilcox and Kittles traded. Anyone else on the team that you think should be shopped around?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

ClippsDaFuture said:


> trade wilcox for JR Smith


I hope that would happen


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I might be one of few Clipper fans that want to keep Wilcox. We've seen what he has to offer.

As for Kittles --- I could care less how we get rid of him. He has been a non-existing entity. Good luck KK and good riddance. (Go off and play Andre Miller on another team.)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I might be one of few Clipper fans that want to keep Wilcox. We've seen what he has to offer.
> 
> As for Kittles --- I could care less how we get rid of him. He has been a non-existing entity. Good luck KK and good riddance. (Go off and play Andre Miller on another team.)


 I have to agree with you on that point Dynasty Raider, Wilcox does have a lot of potential. That was seen in the beginning of the year where he did so well when he was giving a lot of playing time at Center. Unfortunately, Dunleavy sees that he doesn't do his job defensively and Wilcox since then hasn't been seeing any playing time. The only reason I think some us of want him to be traded is because he isn't helping the team out since he isn't playing. Now if he was playing and contributing then that would be another story.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> I have to agree with you on that point Dynasty Raider, Wilcox does have a lot of potential. That was seen in the beginning of the year where he did so well when he was giving a lot of playing time at Center. Unfortunately, Dunleavy sees that he doesn't do his job defensively and Wilcox since then hasn't been seeing any playing time. The only reason I think some us of want him to be traded is because he isn't helping the team out since he isn't playing. Now if he was playing and contributing then that would be another story.


But ... is it entirely Wilcox' fault. Yes, Dunleavy is the coach, but he can be subjective just like any other human. Does he really believe the Wilcox can show him anything when given :3 a game to play? I don't see why when Rebaca and Kaman are having horrible games he can't let Wilcox contribute with 'his' horrible game --- we have nothing to lose. Let him get out there and run with the players that like to run and score. 

Hell, the Suns are winning without a focus solely on defense. I'm not saying I don't like Dunleavy and that we shoudl not focus on defense, but weren't we looking pretty good when our focus was on running and passing the ball --- which inspired the guys and triggered Wilcox' shot blocking, rebounding, etc. Yeah, we don't have 3pt assassins or even a reliable PG, but we have won without them before.

I'm just saying ... 

Let's get back to the beginning of the year. Lessons taught in defense will automatically rise to be a major part in our game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

You got a good point. At this point the Clipper need to change something up to get away from their losing streak, maybe playing Wilcox wouldn't hurt and might be a good change. Who knows...

4 Days left until the deadline.
Supposedly Ray Allen is on the block and the Lakers are trying to get Boozer.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> You got a good point. At this point the Clipper need to change something up to get away from their losing streak, maybe playing Wilcox wouldn't hurt and might be a good change. Who knows...
> 
> 4 Days left until the deadline.
> Supposedly Ray Allen is on the block and the Lakers are trying to get Boozer.


I would LOVE to get Ray. He'd be extra inspired because he has this thing against Kobe, so playing in the same arena would be an extra incentive.

How do we get him: Kittles, Chalmers and maybe a future 2nd rounder? (Kittle can be sound because he just doesn't want to play for the Clippers; he doesn't have a real medical problem, IMO, so he is marketable AND his contract is expiring.) *NOTE:* I never talk trades or stats so I don't know how that fits all the particulars.

This wouldn't solve our PG need, but with a shooter like Ray --- Brunson can do the job until (if ever) Shaun is durable enough to play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ray would be a great addition to the team. I like the whole Kobe vs. Ray in LA idea. It might take a little more to bring over Ray than Kittles, Chalmers, and a 2nd. Maybe a 1st rounder or Simmons. Depends on how desperate the Sonics are which won't be much.

Other players that have been mentioned in trades are Boozer and Peja. I have always liked Peja and Peja would like to hang with Jaric and be close enough to visit his pal in Vlade. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I would LOVE to get Ray. He'd be extra inspired because he has this thing against Kobe, so playing in the same arena would be an extra incentive.
> 
> How do we get him: Kittles, Chalmers and maybe a future 2nd rounder? (Kittle can be sound because he just doesn't want to play for the Clippers; he doesn't have a real medical problem, IMO, so he is marketable AND his contract is expiring.) *NOTE:* I never talk trades or stats so I don't know how that fits all the particulars.
> 
> This wouldn't solve our PG need, but with a shooter like Ray --- Brunson can do the job until (if ever) Shaun is durable enough to play.


Kittles is not really hurt?

Do you have a source on that?

-Petey


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Ray would be a great addition to the team. I like the whole Kobe vs. Ray in LA idea. It might take a little more to bring over Ray than Kittles, Chalmers, and a 2nd. Maybe a 1st rounder or Simmons. Depends on how desperate the Sonics are which won't be much.
> 
> Other players that have been mentioned in trades are Boozer and Peja. I have always liked Peja and Peja would like to hang with Jaric and be close enough to visit his pal in Vlade. Wishful thinking.


We probably wouldnt have to trade so much for him. We got some contract space freeing up in the off season. Any team that makes a trade for him is sitll gonna have to pay him max in the off season. 

IF we can free up enough space, give him what he wants.. I dont see why he wouldnt come here. Keeping in mind, that L.A. has a lot of charm for any player. Everyone wants to live in L.A. I think we could lure him here. The question is... Will we?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

New Rumor: Wilcox for Radmanovic

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/02/23/sections/sports/pro/article_417680.php 



> The latest one has the Clippers dealing talented, but little-used forward-center Chris Wilcox to Seattle for forward-center Vladimir Radmanovic, who is in the last year of his three-year contract. Wilcox is signed through next season.


What do you guys think?
He is a very good shooter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Petey said:


> Kittles is not really hurt?
> 
> Do you have a source on that?
> 
> -Petey


People have been floating that idea around for quite some time now. Kittles in the eyes of the fans doesn't seem to care about the Clippers. He has had injury after injury since he was traded here. I don't really know if he is faking or not but I hope that isn't true. I think people are just really disappointed since he hasn't contributed to the team at all this year.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Radmonovic would be good off the bench to give the second unit a spark and provide some needed shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Radmanovic deal is tricky since he is in his last year of his contract. But Wilcox isn't getting time, so I don't see why not. Unless there are better deals for Wilcox, I might have to agree and say let it happen.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

According to ESPN, Webber has been traded to the Sixers. This means that Peja won't be going any where. Also GoldenState is supposedly in serious talk about getting Baron Davis.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Deadline is almost up, we will see soon if the Clippers decided to do anything.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

A lot of trades went down today but none for the Clippers. Which makes sense since the Clippers never make a mid-season trade.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> A lot of trades went down today but none for the Clippers. Which makes sense since the Clippers never make a mid-season trade.


Its gonna be a looooonnnnggg season for the clippers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Its gonna be a looooonnnnggg season for the clippers.



It seems that way.
Hopefully something can be done in order to make it respectable.


----------

